# Desiderare Publishers Club



## CedarCollie (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi, have you heard of Vootie? It gave me an idea, what if I made a new thing? An exclusive club where people could share their works! Written works, comics, images, whatever you can come up with. If it's furry and SFW it's welcome!

Here's the application questions! Just message me and I'll get to you if you're accepted in!


What’s your Discord username and #?
How old are you?
Are you a furry?
Do you agree to keep things SFW?
Will you contribute to the group?
Do you currently have work of your own? (It’s okay if you hired an artist as long as the idea and “script” is your own.)
What do you hope to gain from this club?

*Understand that Desiderare is very different from Vootie or Rowrbrazzle, as this is in the form of a Discord server that shares works on that server.

UPDATE: The nature of the group has changed. It is no longer secretive and works are allowed to be shown outside the group if the work is yours or if you have permission from and give credit to the owner of that club member.*


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 6, 2021)

this sounds interesting but I don’t use Discord, is there perhaps a Telegram group?


----------



## Raever (Jun 7, 2021)

Not to be a spoil sport, but I like Telegram more too tbh. >.>;


----------

